# ICD-9 for portopulmonary hypertension



## nessac2008@q.com (Oct 11, 2011)

Does anyone know what ICD-9 code to use for portopulmonary hypertension (PPHTN)? Would the combination of portal HTN (572.3) and pulm HTN (416.8) be used?


----------



## cameron.moriarty (Apr 4, 2014)

*Bump*

I'm looking for this same answer.  Thanks.


----------

